# Colnago Seatpost?



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

I'm going to put a new post in my C50, and was wondering why I see quite a few people using the WR Composite made "Colnago" seatpost? Is this because you want it all Colnago? It looks cool? Didn't want to use a shim? It's kind of a heavy and expensive post so I wanted to know, as I may or may not get one.

Thanks for any input


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

I totaly agree with you. I have two Colnago posts. I would not get another because of the points you've made. Also, the clamp is not great.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

If you use any other seatpost + shim (since both colnago and pinarello use this seatpost but specified in non-standard sizes) then the distal end may have more free play in the seat tube if the shim doesn't extend as far as the entire length of the seatpost (which would defeat the some of the weight savings desired in the other seatpost + shim case).

I just used the appropriately branded WR seatpost and cut off the excess length (after fitting), if any. It's not heavy (roughly the same as campy record carbon), just not the lightest, weight weenie post...


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thanks guys. .*



Number9 said:


> If you use any other seatpost + shim (since both colnago and pinarello use this seatpost but specified in non-standard sizes) then the distal end may have more free play in the seat tube if the shim doesn't extend as far as the entire length of the seatpost (which would defeat the some of the weight savings desired in the other seatpost + shim case).
> QUOTE]
> 
> I have the Colnago Shim and it's very, very nice. Long too! But for $200 the "Colnago" post is a horrible value IMO. For $159 I found a place selling the Deda Magnesium head post that uncut is 145g! I'm NOT a weight weenie (it's too flat where I live to bother!) but, 145g, plus what I end up lopping off, it'll probably come in around a 115g.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Don't forget to add the weight of the shim! I think you'll still come out ahead though, both in weight and in bucks. Agreed that you can't rationalize Colnago and Pinarello stuff on a price/performance basis.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

KATZRKOL said:


> I'm going to put a new post in my C50, and was wondering why I see quite a few people using the WR Composite made "Colnago" seatpost? Is this because you want it all Colnago? It looks cool? Didn't want to use a shim? It's kind of a heavy and expensive post so I wanted to know, as I may or may not get one.
> 
> Thanks for any input


I went with Record carbon because for whatever reason, the Colnago posts were not available when I put my C50 together.

I have the Deda Blackstick Mag on two other bikes, and it's very nice. It actually weighs 158 grams. Adjustment is not precise as it's a one bolt stem with teethed surfaces, but it's worked for me.


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thanks Terry. . .*



terry b said:


> Adjustment is not precise as it's a one bolt stem with teethed surfaces, but it's worked for me.


I gland I know that now! I perfer the two-bolt microadjustment types like Selcof's. Wonder why the dropped the ball and went single bolt?


----------



## yzfrr11 (Dec 31, 2001)

Having nothing to do with weight, the Colnago clamp is not easy to use.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

yzfrr11 said:


> Having nothing to do with weight, the Colnago clamp is not easy to use.


Definitely. Kind of stupid to require both an allen wrench and an 8mm open wrench to adjust. Mercifully, you only have to adjust it infrequently and it does have the benefit of being infinitely adjustable.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Number9 said:


> Definitely. Kind of stupid to require both an allen wrench and an 8mm open wrench to adjust. Mercifully, you only have to adjust it infrequently and it does have the benefit of being infinitely adjustable.


That's the Selcof/ITM design. Many here think they're wonderful, I hate them with a passion for the exact reason you said - open-ended wrench plus an allen key. I have one which came with a frame (odd ball size, 31.something) and while yes, you rarely have to adjust it, spending 15 minutes trying to adjust the tilt 1mm at a time due to the span between the saddle rails was enough for me. Much easier with just about any 2-bolt design.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I went with the Thomson masterpiece w/ setback post. Maybe not peoples favorite in regards to looks, but well built and plenty of clearance for my turbomatic seat from hitting.


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

I put a Thomson Masterpiece post in my C50 (28 mm), don't know how the weight compares. This one is a zero offset.

Al


----------



## KATZRKOL (Mar 4, 2004)

*Just installed. .*



terry b said:


> That's the Selcof/ITM design.


. .A Selcof Monocoque carbon seatpost. It's VERY nice.


----------



## 1234tuba (May 5, 2005)

Thomson Masterpiece all the way!!! Lighter than nearly every titanium and cf post out there. Plus Thomson is known for making bulletproof equipement. Add to that the clamp design is wonderful. Save some money and get a far superior post. Only downside is it's not Italian... Kinda sucks when every other part on your bike IS. Oh well... Function first.


----------



## Dennis R (Aug 4, 2006)

*Mine works great, looks even better*

Maybe my Colnago post is newer from others posted here. Mine has one allen key for tightening, plus a knurled wheel for setting the seat angle. This allows infinite angle adjustment, which is far better than any "tooth system", like Campy's. (With teeth, no matter how fine they are, you often can't set the angle just right. They also tend to slip easily, which rounds off the teeth and then you're completely hooped -- they'll never hold tight again.)

The only issue is that as you tighten the allen key it changes the seat angle slightly. So you have to go back and adjust the wheel a bit, then re-tighten. It takes 3-4 tries to get it just right. But then it never slips so you're set for years. (I also have a Thomson post, and their 2-bolt system is even better -- set it once and you're done.)

Doing the weight weenie thing with a carbon post isn't all that great an idea. Plus the Colnago post just plain looks great!


----------



## jetvagabond (Aug 10, 2009)

Dennis R said:


> Maybe my Colnago post is newer from others posted here. Mine has one allen key for tightening, plus a knurled wheel for setting the seat angle. This allows infinite angle adjustment, which is far better than any "tooth system", like Campy's. (With teeth, no matter how fine they are, you often can't set the angle just right. They also tend to slip easily, which rounds off the teeth and then you're completely hooped -- they'll never hold tight again.)
> 
> The only issue is that as you tighten the allen key it changes the seat angle slightly. So you have to go back and adjust the wheel a bit, then re-tighten. It takes 3-4 tries to get it just right. But then it never slips so you're set for years. (I also have a Thomson post, and their 2-bolt system is even better -- set it once and you're done.)
> 
> Doing the weight weenie thing with a carbon post isn't all that great an idea. Plus the Colnago post just plain looks great!


Hello. I'm getting back into riding after a much too long absence and treated myself to a c50. I have this post as well and have found I have to tighten the heck out of it to keep the saddle from sliding back on it's rails. Anyone else have this problem or know a good way to stop it from happening? I'm afraid of over-tightening the clamp and breaking the seatpost.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I thought Colnago's were 31.6 seatposts... What's all this talk about special shims to use a non-colnago seatpost?


----------



## lenny_ (Jun 15, 2011)

WTB: carbon Colnago seatpost 28.0mm for a 2003 C40

The top "cap" that holds saddle rails to post cracked...

I know there are plenty of alternatives, but I want to stay with original parts (plus, the stamped logo on the post is awesome IMHO).


----------

